# Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?



## DerBull (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich angel noch nicht so lange und wollte mal Fragen ob Ihr bei euren gefangenen Fische die Ihr auch verwerten wollt immer einen Herzstich macht oder einen Kiemenschnitt?

Bis dato hab ich immer bei meinen gefangenen Forellen einen Herzstich gemacht. 
Ein Bekannter Angler hat mir allerdings geraten einen Kiemenschnitt zu machen, das wäre sicherer damit man die Galle nicht trifft und auch einfacher.
Nun möchte ich auch dieses Jahr endlich auf Barsch, Hecht und Zander los und  frage mich (da die Fische doch größer werden können) ob da generell ein Kiemenschnitt besser wäre!?


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Rein rechtlich sollst du einen Herzstich machen. Denn der Schlag auf den Kopf soll nur betäuben und der Stich ins Herz den Fisch töten.

Komischerweise heisst der Fischtöter aber eben Fischtöter und nicht Fischbetäuber. Also raufhauen und den Fisch so töten.

Ich selber bevorzuge auch das Kehlen, damit das Blut rausläuft und ich nicht sonst wo hinsteche. #c

Wie das bei einer Kontrolle allerdings aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## daci7 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Ich verwende nur den Kiemenschnitt (außer beim Aal) - der ist 100% sicher und der Fisch blutet garantiert aus, was der Qualität des Fleisches zugute kommt #6
Ich würde sagen, dass die Fische eh zu 99% durch das "Betäuben" draufgehen - danach sollte man dann schnell die Gefäße öffnen um die Filets möglichst weiß zu haben 

PS:Allrounder war schneller.


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich selber bevorzuge auch das Kehlen, damit das Blut rausläuft und ich nicht sonst wo hinsteche. #c



Das ist auch meine bevorzugte Methode.


----------



## Franky D (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

ich kehle meine fische generell nachdem ich si emit einem schlag betäubt habe somit bluten sie besser aus


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Da es ja um die sinnvolle Verwertung geht, das Beste aus dem Fisch machen.
So fest drauf hauen dass er tot ist, und dann kehlen.


----------



## skally (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Bin auch beim kehlschnitt hängen geblieben.
Besonders bei größeren Fischen macht es sich doch deutlich bei der Qualität des fleisches bemerkbar, so um den Grätenbereich rum.


Ob nun Kehlschnitt oder Herzstich,
Da find ich den Kelschnitt noch wesentlich zuverlässiger.

"Herzstich" das Herz zu treffen und einzudringen, kann doch auch gerade bei kleineren Fischen nur daneben gehen?!

grüße


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Durch den Schlag aufs Haupt soll der Fisch in der Tat nur betäubt und eben nicht totgedroschen werden. Seiner Sinne beraubt durchtrennt man dann unmittelbar die Hauptschlagader, wobei das Herz weiterschlägt und der Fisch quasi restlos ausblutet. Deswegen: Kehlschnitt!

Draufhauen wie ein Blödel und dann im Fisch herumstochern und hoffen, dass er ausläuft, ist somit noch nicht mal die zweitbeste Lösung!


----------



## Jose (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

kiemenschnitt.

kiemen sieht sogar der "blinde", am herz geht ein stich leicht vorbei.


----------



## skally (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Durch den Schlag aufs Haupt soll der Fisch in der Tat nur betäubt und eben nicht totgedroschen werden.



Die erfahrungen habe ich auch gesammelt,
bloß aber z.b: bei Heringsangeln. Schon recht einfache betäubungschläge sorgen dafür das der Fisch vollends zum erliegen kommt. Leider sogar manchmal mit einem Auge weniger im Kopf. :|

grüße


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Ich glaub hier ist mehr auch wirklich mehr. Welcher Angler kann schon sagen, ob er den Fisch grade getötet, oder nur betäubt hat.

Nun möglichst sanft draufhauen kann auch nicht das Ziel sein. Den so werden hundertprozentig, früher oder später, Fische bei vollem Bewusstsein ausbluten gelassen.

Wer sein Fisch halal will, der soll das so machen. Aber es ist (noch) gegen das Gesetz.

Deswegen hau ich da vernünftig rauf und gut ist.


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Ich denke doch, dass man das so hinbekommt, dem Fisch eine zu zimmern, dass der Augendrehreflex ausbleibt und man ihm nicht den Kopf zu Brei schlägt. Oder gehts schon wieder mal ums allerletzte Wort!?


----------



## Cola (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wer sein Fisch halal will, der soll das so machen. Aber es ist (noch) gegen das Gesetz.



Wer seine Fische halal tötet, dem sollte der Fischereischein entzogen werden! Irgendwo muss die Religionsfreiheit auch ein Ende haben.


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Habt ihr sie noch alle? Wer redet denn vom Schächten?

Zuerst betäuben und dann ausbluten lassen. Durch den Kehlschnitt werden dem Fisch die Hauptlutgefäße durchtrennt, er stirbt dadurch augenblicklich. Zusätzlich pumpt das Herz weiter. Wer tatsächlich schon Fische ausgenommen hat, der wird gesehen haben, dass Fischherzen sehr lange nachschlagen können. Selbst wenn sie bereits dem Körper entnommen sind.

Und noch was. Fische sind zwar Wirbeltiere, aber noch lange keine warmblütigen Säuger!


----------



## Cola (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Und nichts anderes habe ich mit meinem Beitrag gesagt. Erst betäuben und dann ausbluten lassen!


----------



## LOCHI (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Bei mir wird auch gekloppt und gekehlt außer bei köfis die werden angeschnipst und fliegen in Eimer oder mit drilling ins Wasser. Und wenn hier jemand mit schächten ankommt dann lasst euch mal zu Ostern bei uns im Nachbarort blicken dann vergeht euch das wieder!


----------



## präsident kav (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Der Gesetzgeber schreibt eindeutig das Betäuben und anschließendes töten durch Herzstich (Kehllängsschnitt ) vor. Ich mache bei größeren Fischen zusätzlich einen Kiemenschnitt, damit er schnell ausblutet. Kehlen ist die Methode mit der man Heringe ausnimmt. Dabei werden die Heringe sofort getötet, was vom Gesetzgeber so toleriert wird. Wer Fische nur mit einem Kiemenschnitt tötet, begeht eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit die vom Fischereiaufseher mit einem Ordnungsgeld geahndet.


----------



## Raubfisch (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

kehlschnitt, beim stechen gehts oft daneben.


----------



## dark (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Bei uns (Schweiz) ist der Kiemenschnitt vorgeschrieben, nach Betäuben durch Schlag auf den Kopf. Wird sogar eine bebilderte Anleitung abgeben... 

Kiemenschnitt ist sicherer als der Herzstich.

#h


----------



## Stulle (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Kehlschnitt ist besser fürs fleisch und sicherer. Hab  mal gesehen wie jemand ,aus dem süden, 3-5 mal auf jeden gefangenen und leicht angeklöpelten Dorsch einstach. Das war echt kein schöner anblick |gr: 

auf dem Kutter kehl ich meist garnicht da das blut auf holzboden einfach zu gefährlich ist, aber was mein kleines kabelchen näher kennenlernt bewegt sich eh nicht mehr


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Ich habe eine ausführliche Abhandlung zum Thema gefunden:

http://www.fischereiverein-friesoythe.de/verein/fischverwertung.html


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Ganz klar Kiemenschnitt, sicherer und besser für die Fleischqualität.

Zu dem kann man sich z.B. beim Dorsch das Ausnehmen durch einen 
guten Schnitt sehr stark vereinfachen. Im Grunde genommen nimmt 
sich der Fisch so schon fast von alleine aus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Nu müsste er sich nurnoch von alleine filetieren!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Das wäre der Hammer


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



präsident kav schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber schreibt eindeutig das Betäuben und anschließendes töten durch Herzstich (Kehllängsschnitt ) vor. Ich mache bei größeren Fischen zusätzlich einen Kiemenschnitt, damit er schnell ausblutet. Kehlen ist die Methode mit der man Heringe ausnimmt. Dabei werden die Heringe sofort getötet, was vom Gesetzgeber so toleriert wird. Wer Fische nur mit einem Kiemenschnitt tötet, begeht eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit die vom Fischereiaufseher mit einem Ordnungsgeld geahndet.



mag sein daß es in eurem fischereigesetz so drin steht.
dies ist dann aber nicht für ganz deutschland maßgebend.
der herzstich ist nicht per gesetz deutschlandweit vorgeschrieben.
vorgeschrieben ist betäuben und ausbluten.
ob das nun  per herzstich oder kehlschnitt erfolgt, ist wumpe.

antonio


----------



## labralehn (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

@antonio |good:

genauso ist es.


----------



## sprogoe (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

dieses thema wurde schon einmal ausführlich diskukiert und einen link für die wohl beste darstellung des kiemenschnitts findet man im bericht nr. 20.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=167227

http://www.felchenfischer.ch/109401/414901.html

gruß siggi


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



präsident kav schrieb:


> begeht eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit die vom Fischereiaufseher mit einem Ordnungsgeld geahndet wird.



My dear Mr. President, das glaube ich nicht. Der FA stellt vielleicht die OWI fest, aber er ordnet garantiert nicht das Bußgeld an. So weit reichen die Befugnisse eines gewöhnlichen FA nun doch und zu Recht, nicht!


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



präsident kav schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber schreibt eindeutig das Betäuben und anschließendes töten durch Herzstich (Kehllängsschnitt ) vor. Ich mache bei größeren Fischen zusätzlich einen Kiemenschnitt, damit er schnell ausblutet. Kehlen ist die Methode mit der man Heringe ausnimmt. Dabei werden die Heringe sofort getötet, was vom Gesetzgeber so toleriert wird. Wer Fische nur mit einem Kiemenschnitt tötet, begeht eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit die vom Fischereiaufseher mit einem Ordnungsgeld geahndet.



Jetzt klär uns doch mal auf, wo steht das? #d


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



Andal schrieb:


> My dear Mr. President, das glaube ich nicht. Der FA stellt vielleicht die OWI fest, aber er ordnet garantiert nicht das Bußgeld an. So weit reichen die Befugnisse eines gewöhnlichen FA nun doch und zu Recht, nicht!




...2 Bekloppte, 1 Gedanke |rolleyes

Recht hast Du, Andal !

Der Aufseher kann und darf keine "Protokolle" schreiben - das wäre ja noch schöner 

Er darf im Grunde genommen sogar nur in Ausnahmefällen Gerät

sicherstellen ; etwa  dann, wenn Gefahr in Verzug ist ( bspw.gefährliche Substanzen ) oder aber ein offensichtlicher Schwarzangler auf seinem Tun (angeln) weiterhin beharrt.

Und das auch nur unter Erfordernis lückenloser Belege , die er dem Enteigneten auszuhändigen hätte.


Im Zweifel  sollte der Aufseher *immer* die dazu legitimierten Ordnungskräfte (Polizei) anfordern !!!

An einen Aufseher würde ich persönlich *niemals* Gerät übergeben.


Rheinspezie #h


----------



## mathei (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

ein aufn kopf, kehle durch und gut ist. wir hatten hier mal ein thema. köderfisch mit ködernadel durch herzstich töten. hallo, soll ich dat ding unter ner nähmaschiene legen.


----------



## aalex (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> e. wir hatten hier mal ein thema. köderfisch mit ködernadel durch herzstich töten.


hahaha auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Meterjäger (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Hecht---Betäuben,Herzstich
Zander---Betäuben.Herzstich
Barsch---Daumen ins Maul und sofort kräftiger Genickbruch,
geht auch bei grossen Barschen.
Kleiner Weissfisch----ordentlich uffn Kopp und Ruhe is.
Karpfen-----fang ich nich
Brassen-----och nich:q


----------



## Plötze2000 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Nach entsprechender Betäubung, wende ich meist einen Kehlschnitt an. Damit wird ein richtiges Ausbluten begünstigt,
womit man beim späteren Säubern auch weniger Arbeit hat.


----------



## Meterjäger (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



Plötze2000 schrieb:


> Nach entsprechender Betäubung, wende ich meist einen Kehlschnitt an. Damit wird ein richtiges Ausbluten begünstigt,
> womit man beim späteren Säubern auch weniger Arbeit hat.



Meinst Du diese Blutstränge an der Wirbelsäule?
Oder was macht weniger Arbeit.?


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



Meterjäger schrieb:


> Meinst Du diese Blutstränge an der Wirbelsäule?



Das sind die Nieren!


----------



## Honeyball (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Dieser Thread ist ein herzerfrischendes Beispiel dafür, wie sinnvoll die Prüfungen zur Erlangung des Bundesfischereischein in diesem unseren Lande sind.
Oder diskutieren hier etwa nur ungeprüfte Angler dieses Thema?
Nein ganz im Gegenteil.
Da liest man denn aus vermeintlich berufenem Munde





präsident kav schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber schreibt eindeutig das Betäuben und anschließendes töten durch Herzstich (Kehllängsschnitt ) vor.
> ...
> Wer Fische nur mit einem Kiemenschnitt tötet, begeht eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit die vom Fischereiaufseher mit einem Ordnungsgeld geahndet.


Klassisch schön zeigt sich hier wieder einmal, was im Internet so alles verzapft und dann von anderen vielleicht sogar noch geglaubt wird. 
Aber schauen wir doch mal ins Detail, was da eigentlich "gesetzlich" ist:
Bundesrechtlich greift dazu 


			
				Tierschutzgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> § 4
> (1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen entstehen. Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.


Im Tierschutzgesetz ist ferner geregelt,


> § 4b
> Das Bundesministerium wird ermächtigt, durch Rechtsverordnung mit Zustimmung des Bundesrates
> 
> 1.a)
> ...



Dies geschieht bundesgesetzlich durch die Tierschutzschlachtverordnung und, was Fische betrifft, findet man dort:


			
				§12 TierSchlV schrieb:
			
		

> (10) Wer einen Fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muss diesen unmittelbar vor dem Schlachten oder Töten nach
> Maßgabe der Anlage 1 Nummer 9 betäuben. Abweichend von Satz 1 dürfen
> 1.
> Plattfische durch einen schnellen Schnitt, der die Kehle und die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt, und
> ...


Also fragt man sich wohl zu recht:
*Welcher* "Gesetzgeber schreibt eindeutig das Betäuben und anschließendes töten durch Herzstich (Kehllängsschnitt ) vor" ???
Nun, wir wissen nicht, in welchem Landesgesetz der Verfasser dieser Aussage seine diesbezügliche Information bezogen hat. Ich hab gerade mal rumgegoogelt und leider kein Ergebnis gefunden, wo in einer Landesfischereiverordnung o.ä. ausdrücklich ein "Herzstich" oder "Kehllängsschnitt" "eindeutig vorgeschrieben" wird. Vielleicht gelingt es ja jemandem, eine entsprechende Quelle nachzuliefern.

Und trotzdem stellt sich mir die Frage, was denn die "geprüften" Angler so alles gelernt und noch behalten haben. 
Oder vielleicht lesen hier ja auch Prüfer oder ehrenamtliche Dozenten der Prüfungsvorbereitungskurse mit. Bei mir liegt die Prüfung über 35 Jahre zurück. Im Kurs dazu habe ich den Herzstich und den Kiemenschnitt erklärt bekommen als zulässige Tötungsart eines zuvor betäubten Fisches. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass die Filets eines ordentlich ausgebluteten Fisches schmackhafter und ansehnlicher sind. Und der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass es dem Fisch völlig egal ist, ob er 'nen Herzstich, 'nen Kehlschnitt oder von mir aus auch beides bekommt.

Das Gerichtsverfahren eines von irgendeinem übereifrigen Fischereiaufseher angezeigten Anglers, der einen Fisch nach Betäuben pr Kehlschnitt getötet hat, schau ich mir gerne mal an...:m


----------



## Meterjäger (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Stimmt,klar.
Nur was macht weniger Arbeit?
Kopf,Flosse,Gedärm.....welche Vorteile hat das Kehlen in puncto Fisch säubern?


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Grundsätzlich gar keine, aber du stellst nicht nach Stunden fest, dass du doch die Galle erwischt hast und der Fisch im Eimer ist.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



Meterjäger schrieb:


> Stimmt,klar.
> Nur was macht weniger Arbeit?
> Kopf,Flosse,Gedärm.....welche Vorteile hat das Kehlen in puncto Fisch säubern?



Der Fisch läuft nicht voll Blut, bzw. es verbleibt weniger leichter verderbliches Blut im Körper.


----------



## Meterjäger (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gar keine, aber du stellst nicht nach Stunden fest, dass du doch die Galle erwischt hast und der Fisch im Eimer ist.



ich erwisch die manchmal beim Ausweiden,aber  nie beim Abstechen.
Gutes Händchen,|rolleyes


----------



## DerBull (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Werde mir dann mal den Kehlschnitt aneignen. Wie weit muss ich diesen denn setzen?

Hinter den Kiemendeckeln von unten einschneiden bis an die Wirbelsäule hoch? Oder wie weit einschneiden? Damit der Fisch vernünftig getötet ist und auch gut ausbluten kann.


----------



## daci7 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Im Prinzip reicht es mit dem Messer oder auch mit dem Finger durch die Kiemen reinzugreifen und die Kiemenarterie in irgend einer Form zu durchtrennen - das merkt man schon ganz gut, wenn man die erwischt hat.
Man kann natürlich auch auf Nummer sicher gehn und von dem Fisch soz. ein breites Grinsen "von einem zum anderen Ohr" (und zur Not auch bis zur Wirbelsäule) verschaffen, aber das bringt auch nicht mehr


----------



## olaft64 (25. Mai 2013)

daci7 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip reicht es mit dem Messer oder auch mit dem Finger durch die Kiemen reinzugreifen und die Kiemenarterie in irgend einer Form zu durchtrennen - das merkt man schon ganz gut, wenn man die erwischt hat.


Bei den Fingern sind wir dann bei der Fetisch-Abteilung oder wie?! ;-)

Gruß Olaf


----------



## sprogoe (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



DerBull schrieb:


> Werde mir dann mal den Kehlschnitt aneignen. Wie weit muss ich diesen denn setzen?
> 
> Hinter den Kiemendeckeln von unten einschneiden bis an die Wirbelsäule hoch? Oder wie weit einschneiden? Damit der Fisch vernünftig getötet ist und auch gut ausbluten kann.




hast du dich hier nicht gründlich eingelesen?
im bericht 27 habe ich einen link gepostet, da ist doch alles gründlichst erklärt, sogar mit fotos.
nix für ungut, aber schau dir das mal an.

gruß siggi


----------



## GeorgeB (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Andal hat es schon auf Seite 1 dieses Tröts hervorragend erklärt. Die beste Methode zum sofortigen Ausbluten. Dem gibbet nix hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## daci7 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Bei den Fingern sind wir dann bei der Fetisch-Abteilung oder wie?! ;-)
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Hehe - In die Kiemen! Wenn du die Finger-Fisch-Fetisch-Fraktion kennenlernen willst musst du dich wohl mit unseren Spezis im Präsentieren von Zandern unterhalten 
Man kann bei vielen Fischarten die Kiemenarterie eben auch einfach zerreißen und erreicht das gleiche - ist mit ein wenig Übung schneller und man stochert noch weniger im Fisch rum.
#h


----------



## olaft64 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Du meinst das Thema "Aufstellen der Rückenflosse"  ?

Ich habe es mir nur ziemlich blutig an den Fingern vorgestellt... oder lieber nicht. So etwas mache ich dann lieber mit dem Messer als Kehlschnitt oder Herzstich.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Tobi. (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Mit nem Totschläger auf den Kopf hauen und dann den Herzstich machen fertig.


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

und wenn du die galle triffst?
wie schon gesagt erlaubt ist beides, nur der kiemenschnitt ist die bessere variante.

antonio


----------



## Tobi. (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht passiert. Werde aber den Kiemenschnitt beim nächsten mal ausprobieren.


----------



## mcl (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Also ich hab im Kurs gelernt dass der Herstich mittlerweile verboten ist. Zum anderen ist er unsicherer als der Kiemenschnitt. Der funtioniert bei jedem Fisch und man hat nicht die gefahr die Galle zu erwischen.
Ich halte meine Fische danach am Schwanz hoch. Dadurch bluten sie in sehr kurzer Zeit komplett aus und das Blut landet irgendwo in der Wiese und nicht im Fisch.


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Da hast Du vollkommenen Quatsch gelernt! Gib doch mal eine Quelle an, wonach der Herzstich erboten ist.


----------



## Andal (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Ganz so Quatsch ist es nicht. In Bayern ist der Kiemenrundschnitt die gängige Lehrmeinung bei den Vorbereitungslehrgängen zur Fischereiprüfung und das schon seit gut 10 Jahren.


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Ist ja auch die bessere Methode aber die andere ist nirgends verboten, darum geht es!


----------



## mcl (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Na dann lassen wirs bei nicht verboten aber die schlechtere Methode.


----------



## GeorgeB (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



> Ist ja auch die bessere Methode aber die andere ist nirgends verboten, darum geht es!



Vielleicht hat es ein Ausbilder so formuliert, dass Prüflinge den Eindruck gewinnen konnten, er sei verboten. Unter Umständen steht es auch in irgendeiner Lebensmittelvorschrift für gewerbliches Schlachten. Diese Verordnungen ändern sich ja dauernd. 

Der Herzstich ist auf jeden Fall die viel schlechtere Methode, und deshalb "verbietet" (  ) es sich eigentlich, ihn an zu wenden.


----------



## Purist (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Herzstich- weil immer noch Vorschrift, anschließend sofort Kiemenschnitt. So halte ich das derzeit. |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

In den Vorbereitungslehrgängen sitzen ja nun auch nicht wenige sehr sparsam möblierte Oberstübchen. Da ist es für den Ausbilder schlicht einfacher zu sagen "...ist verboten!". Das begreifen sie und er muss keine epischen Erklärungen abgeben, die unverstanden verhallen. Stimmt zwar nich so ganz, führt aber zum gewünschten Resultat. So eine Art argumentativer Notwehr eben.


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



Purist schrieb:


> Herzstich- weil immer noch Vorschrift, anschließend sofort Kiemenschnitt. So halte ich das derzeit. |rolleyes



ist der bei euch vorgechrieben im figes oder in der fivero?

antonio


----------



## mcl (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Kann auch sein dass mei Ausbilder gemeint hat man soll sich den Kiemenschnitt angewöhnen da es eben bei vielen fischen schwer ist das herz zu treffen. Is zwar erst 3 Jahre her aber aus irgend nem Grund muss ichs mir ja angewöhnt haben.


----------



## Rudelgurke (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht^^
Es sollte doch jedem halbwegs erfahrenen Angler und wohl auch Mensch bewusst sein, dass ein Kiemenschnitt mehr Sinn macht als ein Herzstich. Speziell bei der größe des Herzens, kanns bei großen Fischen leicht zu Verfehlungen kommen. Alles schon erlebt und gesehen. Den klassischen Herzstichangler interessierts dann natürlich auch nicht, ob der Fisch eigentlich noch lebt. Sind meistens auch die Leute, die Fische mit einem Fingerschnippen betäuben oder (wie ich letztens hier gelesen hab), Aale mit nem Pfund Salz oder Säure verätzen^^.

In diesem Sinne, Kiemenschnitt !! Keine Frage !!!


----------



## aalex (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*



Rudelgurke schrieb:


> Aale mit nem Pfund Salz oder Säure verätzen^^.


Wie bitte#q#q#q#q#q
Wo gibts denn sowas????


----------



## antonio (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

das war vor  noch nicht mal all zu langer zeit gang und gebe, aale in salz totlaufen zu lassen. das schleimproblem war damit gleichzeitig gelöst.
wirdd garantiert heute auch noch gemacht ist zwar nicht mehr legal aber es wird eben gemacht.

antonio


----------



## maflomi01 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

mit Säure ist mir nicht bekannt aber Salz oder Sand wurde oft benutzt


----------



## Rudelgurke (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Ja da müsst Ihr mal die Tiefen des Forums durchsuchen 
Da gibts folgende einzigartige und tierquälende Methoden.
1. Salz (Aussage: Die sterben dann schon irgendwann)
2. Säure aus der Apotheke (Selbe Aussage)
3. Mineralwasser (Verdrängt den Sauerstoff und die Aale ersticken)
4. Mit einem Messer kurz vor die Schwanzflosse stechen (Dort ist die Niere, da sterben Sie auch irgendwann)
5. Der Klassiker, einfach gar nix machen. Aale in Eimer und Deckel zu.

Mein persöhnlicher favorit in Sachen Dummheit ist ja Nummero 4^^
Ich finde, so makaber das auch klingt, man sollte einen Fisch so töten wie man das selber auch gern hätte. Und ich finde alle 5 Varianten nicht sonderlich witzig vorzustellen. Dann lieber Guillotine und Kopf ab !


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Der Fischer, bei dem ich mal gejobt habe, hat es mit Salmiakgeist gemacht und macht es wahrscheinlich immer noch so. Die Aale mit wenig Wasser in einen Eimer und einen Schuß Salmiakgeist dazu. Mit dem Schrubber gut durchrühren und die Aale sind ruckzuck tot und entschleimt.


----------



## aalex (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Sind diese dann noch genießbar?mit Säure etc??


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Salmiak ist keine Säure, sondern so weit ich weiß eine wässerige Amoniaklösung. 

Ein Berufsfischer wird ja wohl sicher seine Aale nicht mit etwas töten und entschleimen, was sie anschließend ungenießbar macht!?

Ich sage es aber in aller Deutlichkeit: Das ist kein dem Tierschutzgesetz entsprechendes Verfahren!


----------



## Purist (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

Es soll Fischmärkte im Osten geben, dort werden Karpfen lebendig zappelnd auf Tische gelegt, damit sie überhaupt ihre Abnehmer finden. Hören sie auf zu zappeln, schmeisst man sie in sauerstoffreiches Wasser, um sie danach wieder auf die Tische zu legen. |rolleyes

Aal? Kehle/Wirbelsäule durch funktioniert recht schnell, wer will trifft sogar den Schädel vorab mit einem Schlag zur Betäubung, wenn er ihn mit einem Lappen sicher festhält. Warum an Berufsfischern orientieren, wir haben die Möglichkeit und Zeit es besser zu machen.


----------



## maflomi01 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt?*

sie sind genießbar , sie werden nur einen Augenblick dadrin eingelegt und wann sie tot sind weiß man auch mit Sicherheit und zwar wenn der Bottich aufhört sich zu bewegen .
@Andal : stimmt so nicht ganz Salmiak ist ein fester Stoff evtl. pulvrig was du meinst wäre Salmiakgeist oder Amoniakgeist beide Stoffe haben eigentlich die gleiche Wirkung (mir ist jedenfals keine andere Bekannt) nur die Herstellung ist verschieden und sind mit äußerster Vorsicht zu behandeln hatte mit meinen alten Job als Gebäudereiniger mehr als genug damit zu tun hab das zeug in Konzentrationen verwendet die einem ohne Atemmaske sofort einen Blutsturz und einen Aufenthalt von ein paar Tagen im Hospital einbringt ,Übrigens an alle Raucher damit bekommt man Fenster die schon ganz Gelb vor Nikotin sind wieder Blitzblank einfach Wasser ,Spülmittel ,und einen Spritzer Salmi aber wirklich nur ganz wenig (empfohlene  zu kaufende Konzentration etwa 10%) und Lüften nicht vergessen sonst stinkt die Bude noch tagelang nach dem Zeug


----------

